# Siamese – Personality?



## Gabreilla Moushigo (Jun 14, 2004)

*Siamese – Personality?*

I’ve tried finding info on Siamese… EVERYWHERE but it is so hard to find any information about their personalities! I’ve even looked on the CFA web page and I can hardly find anything that describes their personalities in detail.

What I have heard so far: They talk a lot, they are needy (whatever that means).

And… that’s it… =/ I know a couple of you guys have Siamese cats – is there really anything else than… they talk and they are needy? What kind of quirks do they have? What are the downsides of having a Siamese (unfavorable traits)? Are they really friendly? Are they really independent? Do they meow so much and so loud that when your gone your neighbors complain? Are they really energetic? Do they want to be petted? Lap cats?

The reason I ask is because even though I was thinking about getting an American Bobtail – some of the breeders make me nervous (the one’s I’ve seen so far) and besides… I don’t have a cat yet… or a breeder lined up – so might as well make sure I’ll like what I get right? So I was thinking about looking at other cats and their personalities to see if I would like them more.

I must know! (Goes in search of more Siamese sites)


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

Oh! Uhm... I'm having a kitten on my arm right now, so I type onehanded. Needy? Yes, if it means they want your attention all their awake hours.  No, seriously, Siamese are very social and doesn't like to be alone. So if you plan on getting a Siamese, make sure it wont be alone. Another siamese, another cat, a dog or a human that keeps it company is what most breeders will advice you to.

Yes, Siamese are talkative. But they aren't as talkative that you won't get a word in or won't be able to sleep. At least not if they have company like another cat. Some sounds can sound like a baby crying, but they aren't loud as in scaring the neighbors that you're a child abuser or cat abuser. Unless you live in a house with paper thin walls that is... 

I don't think there's any downsides with them at all. I can't find any. They are SUPER friendly and they love the attention. They love to be petted, be in your lap and be picked up. The more you talk to it, the more loving it'll get.

They are very energetic, my kittens are making me tired just looking at them playing. They are all over the house. No problem to get 9 feet up and stay there for a while. Getting down always works out somehow, or "daddy" comes and pick them down on the ladder. 

The Siamese are also very intelligent and almost dog like. Sam and Suzy for instance figured out how to play fetch. Now it's their favorite game with us (and nice for us, not having to chase their toys to play). It was also easy to get them used to the harness and go out for a walk. Of course you don't "walk" cats like you walk dogs, but they don't just lay down on the ground and refuse to move.

I fell in love with the Siamese a long time ago really. I thought they looked so beautiful. Regal looking with their slender body, big ears and such striking blue eyes. But it wasn't until I lived with a Siamese for 3 weeks I did learn to know it's personality. LOVE!!!! Even at the old age (and it's a mixed siamese, not pure breed) of 12-15 years old, Mookie likes to play. OK, he didn't jump up on furniture that high that our kittens do, but that's old age for you. 

I would advice anyone to get a Siamese. They are lovely cats, but it also requires something from the owner. That you have time with the cat and not leave it alone. It can be depressed if you're not home. A buddy is a must if you have work or school to think of. If you're a homemaker it's prefect, but be aware, the cat will help you with every thing you do. Cleaning, washing, cooking, building, paying bills, what not... it's going to be there, inspecting that you are doing things correctly.


----------



## jonsgirl (Nov 7, 2003)

My Kota is a not a purebred Siamese (as far as I know) but she has many of the traits posted here. She is very lovey and has never bitten or scratched me on purpose. She loves to play, even if that means playing by herself. She is more vocal than Stix but it is not a loud, wake the neighbors meow. She only meows if she wants something like food, or to be let into a room. She is sweet and although she wont go out of my way to sit on my lap, she does not mind a bit if I pick her up and will just start purring the whole time. She would rather play with Stix than sit next to me, though.

If she was an only cat, I dont think she would be the way she is. She would probably be louder and want to love on people more. I dont see her as having an independent personality. I don't think she is the brightest crayon in the box either...but thats okay! Maybe she didn't get that part of the Siamese traits. :wink:


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 7, 2004)

I have often heard people refer to Siamese as the "dogs of the cat world", and I think this is a perfect description  I have know quite a few Siamese, and the majority of them liked water, hated to be alone, bonded very strongly with their owners, talked constantly, played fetch, and walked on leashes. Many of them also loved car rides. I love Siamese cats, personally. Your life will never be boring if you have a Siamese!


----------



## televators (Jul 26, 2004)

mine was really loud REALLY REALLY loud and self-centered, she was miss sunshine princess. :roll:


----------



## Gabreilla Moushigo (Jun 14, 2004)

When you say they have lots of energy - does that mean you have to play with them a lot? I don't mind getting down on the ground and playing a bit - but I was wondering if they would enjoy playing with another cat rather than me having to get the tiger tail or feather duster every 4-5 minutes like with my little kitten. 

I've read that they love following you around everywhere, I hope that is true... it would help me keep them out of trouble. =P Do they?

Do you have to keep child locks on everything? Trouble with them chewing on wires and stuff?


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

Well, I don't know how a lonely Siamese would do, but I have this climbing three with balls on it that they both likes to play with, either together or alone. The mouse they chase together or alone. The advantage of having two is that they keep eachother company and they also play together a lot. So I guess it means that if we only had one, we would have to keep the kitten happy and have a play session with him/her now and then.

I've noticed that neither Sam or Suzy seem to bite on cables. We have MANY cables too! They seem to prefer biting on paper and on my poor green plant (its leafs are like paper). They haven't been scratching the furniture either, the climbing three features as a scratching post as well. No broken glass yet. 

When they are in their furious play moods, they can rush (or jump, these cats don't run, they jump, leap, fly, etc) up into a book case. A reason why I decided to get new book cases, to keep fragile stuff away.

They are extremely curious and everything new that you bring home they need to examine. Food bags for instance! If you've bought a new furniture, or a new bag or something, they have to investigate it carefully, it might be a toy for them. 

And yes, even if they are two and have each other as company, they follow us around a lot. If I go to the bathroom they want to join me and come and sit on my feet when I do my business. And when you go into the kitchen, they are there before you even thought the thought of going there. After all, you might drop some food on the floor or give them a treat.

When I wake up in the morning they look out of their little "hut" and meows at me "good morning, we are hungry, feed us, but pet us some first and talk to us". Then they follow me to the bathroom and into the kitchen. If both hubby and I are home, they always follow the one that seem most busy, to check what that person is doing.

More questions?


----------



## Gabreilla Moushigo (Jun 14, 2004)

Are there any special considerations that I have to take in for their tails? I've always had very hearty large cats with super thick tails - seeing Siamese's little slender tails scares me a bit - do you have to be careful with them? Do they break easily? I would never rough house with them or do anything terrible - but if I had a rocking chair - would it just be a screaching cat - or a cat I would need to take into an emergency room?

And speaking on that note - how delicate are they? Your kitties look so fragile that I'm afraid if I picked them up that I would break them! I've been around such thick boned cats - that they make me just a tiny bit nervious. Though I'm sure they are perfectly fine - but I would just like to hear it from an owner hehe.

So far they sound lovely! Before I came to this forum I've heard nothing but negative to vague feedback on Siamese cats. Halifax seems to be taking strongly from his siamese heritage from all that I've heard. I don't see why I wouldn't like one! Maybe I can try to visit a siamese shelter or try meeting someone with Siamese to get a hands on view of these sleek pretty cats.

Do they get very scared of change? Do they like to stay in the house? Or should I worry about them darting out the door?

Are there any Siamese breed diseases that you know of? Something that might be common to them?

P.S. Forgot to ask - what kind of price range are they under? I've tried looking one some sites but a lot of people are reluctant to tell me pricing of their animals. Should I expect to pay hundreds or thousdands of dollars? I was thinking they might be 500 (since that seems to be the norm of all the other popular breeds).


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

No, I don't care specially for their tail. It just the same as any other cat tail, just less hairy. It breaks as easy (or not) as any other cat. One day I accidently stood on Sam's tail. He jumped on my leg and scratched me (didn't scream), but that's about it. I think I scared him more than actually hurt him because when I checked on him a few minutes later he was fine and was in no pain at all.


They might look delicate, but they aren't very thin really. Their coat lays flat to their body and the under coat is not noticeable which makes them look very thin and fragile. Sam and Suzy rough-house a lot here and slams into walls, furniture and other obsticles and they seem to be just fine. I sometimes play rough with them and throw them on the couch (they love that!), we play flying cats. 

I don't know why Siamese would have a bad reputation. Maybe it's because they look so slender and their slanted, almond shaped and blue eyes? I don't know. There's not an evil bone in our kittens. The only time I've been bitten or scratched was when I stepped on Sam's tail and by accident (my own fault). They never play with my hands or feet. Sure they grab hold of my hand sometime when I pet their tummy, but they keep their claws retracted.

I don't think they easily scare. At least Sam and Suzy has taken any change with great spirit. We've been remodelling at home and they've been following the changes with great curiousity and inspected everything to make sure we weren't hiding any goodies somewhere. 

I'm not sure about if they run away or not, Sam and Suzy has never really bother about the front door. Mail comes through the slot every morning and they seem to stay away from there if we open the door. But like all cats they are curious, so who knows for sure if they are a flight risk or not.

Siamese are in general very healthy, but some can suffer from a liver disorder and heart disease. Usually a serious breeder gives you a guarantee of hidden "faults" for two years. Some is born with a kinked tail, nothing that affect their health but can be considered a cosmetic "fault". Some are also born with a sternum hook, which make them useless for show and breeding, but seldom affects their general health.

The pricing I can't answer since there's differences between Sweden and the US. Here in Sweden most kittens are the same price, regardless if you just plan to have the cat as a pet or if you plan on showing the cat or use it for breeding. In Sweden we pay around $670 USD for a healthy cat that can be showed or used for breeding. But I know that the prices are different in the US and they price different depending on if the cat is pet quality or for breeding etc.


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 7, 2004)

They may look delicate, but they really aren't........Siamese are very agile cats, and the ones I have been around could rough-and-tumble with the best of them


----------



## Luftballoons (Jul 27, 2004)

Our cat Sushi is part siamese.....we never saw her parents, but the face says it all (along with the uncanny ability to get amazingly pointy-looking when she's angry!).

She's definitely the Queen of the house. If you pick her up, she'll make deep "mrow" noises in displeasure. She's the most intelligent-looking cat we have, and is often the ringleader when causing mischief (I remember one morning having to fish her, Bo, and Mammers out of the attic wall because a trick shelf/attic door in the wall opened and she decided she needed to climb around inside the house!).

She's a great hunter (she helps keep our indoor insect population down) and talks to her prey with little chattering noises and meows. She's very close to her littermate Bo (who funnily enough, looks anything but part-siamese). She's friendly and very affectionate, but on her terms, and when she gets angry she looks like she's channeling Satan......I've never before seen a cat that could look so pissed off.

My aunt has what we figure is Sushi's half-brother, Bijou, as the two cats are the only two pure white cats we've ever had born on our farm. He has some similar traits, and is VERY talkative.....anytime you say anything to him, he meows and chatters.

Even when she looked like a big white parade float (she was a little overweight but it's under control now) she was the fastest, most agile cat out of our three.


----------



## HollyW (Aug 1, 2004)

I've had nine siamese so I feel comfortable entering this discussion. I currently have four - two pedigreed and two rescued. They range from eight months to sixteen years. The oldest one lived to twenty. The youngest one I've lost was fourteen. They have all been indoor cats.

As a breed, I've been told they are prone to gingivitis. How true that is I'm not sure. I've certainly dealt with it but I not sure it was just because of the breed. 

They talk - some more than others. Some like the last word in any conversation and some of mine have been very quiet. If you don't appreciate the possibility of a talker, I guess it would be better to look for another breed. Personally I love this trait. 

As other's have said - they are curious, very intelligent and dog like in behaviour. Currently, I have one that will shake a paw, then other paw on command. They do tend to pick a person, or a family and are very loyal in this regard. How socialized they become is the same with any cat. Kittenhood is important. If they are raised with children, played with, handled often by "strangers" they will do well. Same with all cats. If they never see anyone other than the breeder - they will be scared until they get to know you.

The only real difference that I can think of is that a siamese kitten should be left with mother for at least twelve weeks. Many breeders will say sixteen weeks.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I have had many cats, but never have I had two cats as obedient and loving as my Siamese. One talks more than the other. If he says Ma, I say MaMa, and then he says MA louder, and that keeps up until I give in! Once I thought he really said it. 

Yes, they are extremely intelligent. My seal point plays fetch. Both cats follow me everywhere I go. The bathroom, of course, is their duty to monitor....but then, all cats monitor the bathroom. They play chase with each other, but Precious loves it when I throw a mouse for her to fetch. Blueberry is a lover, not a fetcher. He wants to be on my lap or right beside me. 

I have Classic Siamese cats, not the show type wedge headed. They have a larger bone structure, and the Applehead, the original Siamese, is quite a cobby cat, with a thicker frame. They're beautiful, clean, intelligent, and the world's warmest bed buddies. I can't tell you how much I love them. They're special! Oh, neither has even gone near an open door, even though they are very curious about everything. I say "no" everytime I go near it. Perhaps that's part of the reason, but the fact that they have not been outdoors since they first came here 5 years ago might have something to do with it. They just watch the birds and chipmunks out the window. I am their special person, but people who are not running around trying to catch them will eventually peak their curiosity, and they make friends, but there's no doubt whose cats they are!


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

Funny you guys should mention that they are one-man-cats. Sam and Suzy can't really decide who's their special person yet. Some days they perfer hubby over me, they are all over him and if I want some love, they ignore me. Then the next day I'm the flavour of the day and hubby is ignored. However, Suzy likes to sit in my lap more than in hubbys, even when he's the flavour of the day. She wants to lay on my tummy (yes it's big) and I have to hold her in my arms... which is getting harder and harder the more weight she's putting on. My arm is aching, since she prefers to have my right arm under her to keep her steady.

But it's great fun, even if you tend to trip over them, when they follow you anywhere you go. The one that's up and moving are the one that will have the two cats after her/him (at least here), checking out if we might give them a treat, have something to play with etc.

I'm still learning to decypher their meows. Sam is louder than Suzy and she has only two meows. One louder "feed me!" and one more pathetic and faint "please pick me up, love me, cuddle with me, pay attention to me". Sam has more words, he has the feed me and pet me meows but he also have the "where did 'daddy' go" and "I'm bored out of my skull" and the "where are you Suzy, come and play with me" meows.


----------

